# Oil Pressure Sensor



## Calixtine (Oct 6, 2009)

My oil pressure sensor goes off whenever I hit high rpms, the alarm goes on for few minutes and then turns off and then it never comes on again unless I turn off the car and start it again, is it just a faulty sensor?


----------



## Calixtine (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Oil Pressure Sensor (Calixtine)*

problem fixed, found out that when i had my motor rebuild the workers connected the wires wrong, the yellow wire was connected to oil temperature sensor instead of the oil pressure sensor, switched them up and i dont have to listen to that annoying buzzing no more


----------

